# Fedor Emelianenko's Daffy Duck Outfit



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

> Okay, as far as we can tell, the above images are not photoshopped. At a recent media appearance somewhere in the Old Country, Fedor Emelianenko set aside his usual pastel stripes for a brand-new Daffy Duck sweater with matching Daffy Duck jeans, courtesy of Lot 29. I don't even know how to interpret this. Is it a public "F U" to all us Internet knuckleheads who are obsessed with the Glorious Sweater of Absolute Victory? Did he find it at a Salvation Army, and figure "hey, it fits, so why not"? Or does he genuinely love Looney Tunes and ugly sleeves? Considering Fedor's drawings, his child-like tastes shouldn't surprise us. And yet here we are, dumbfounded.
> 
> On a far-less-important note, Fedor's November 7th bout with Brett Rogers may have been the most watched MMA fight in history. According to a new press release sent out by M-1 Global and Strikeforce, the fight was viewed by over 25 million fans worldwide, including 16 million in Russia, 5.46 million in the U.S., and millions more in South Korea, Japan, China, Latin America, the United Kingdom, New Zealand, Ukraine, Finland, Africa, Turkey, Israel, Indonesia, Bulgaria, Romania, and Malta. Said M-1 Global CEO Joost Raimond: "All early accounts and indications tell us that 'Fedor vs. Rogers' delivered worldwide more than any other MMA show in the history of the sport."


Source

HAHA, what a stud.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

I'd like to hear from anyone who thinks M-1 Global is bush league right now.

Badass sweater by the way.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

He has a matching body length night shirt that he wears to bed.


----------



## thrshr01 (Dec 30, 2007)

I dare anyone to make fun of him in his face for wearing that. Being that badass, I doubt he cares what people think.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

thrshr01 said:


> I dare anyone to make fun of him in his face for wearing that. Being that badass, I doubt he cares what people think.


He definitely doesn't care, which is why I love him. He is such a good guy. I love Fedor.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Wow, I didn't think it'd be the most watched fight in history....now I wonder how many views a fight between Fedor and Lesnar would render.

And lol @ the lot29 outfit from Against All Odds.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

D.P. said:


> Wow, I didn't think it'd be the most watched fight in history....now I* wonder how many views a fight between Fedor and Lesnar would render.*



just thinking about it makes me..


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

xeberus said:


> just thinking about it makes me..


Open your mouth and wait for something to be inserted?

God I hope this fight happens.


----------



## Darkwraith (Jun 4, 2008)

Lol I want to see someone tell him he is a puss for wearing it...I see a beat down on the spot if that happens. :thumbsup: And probably not by Fedor


----------



## UFC Fight Life (Nov 20, 2009)

*Fedor's Latest Sweater*

Check out the latest and greatest in Fedor's wardrobe of many sweaters!

http://www.cagepotato.com/fedor-emelianenko-celebrates-ratings-milestone-unbelievable-new-sweater


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

Wrong part of the forum dude


----------



## UFC Fight Life (Nov 20, 2009)

Sry, just realized both that and the fact that someone already posted it under Strikeforce....Im a newb, whatd u expect dude.

is there a way to remove it or delete it?


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

Admin will do it for you dude.


----------



## UFC Fight Life (Nov 20, 2009)

Thanks, appreciate it


----------



## PunchYourNuts (Nov 12, 2009)

someone needs to tell him his sweaters are hideous . . .


----------



## h2so4 (Jun 24, 2008)

Darkwraith said:


> Lol I want to see someone tell him he is a puss for wearing it...I see a beat down on the spot if that happens. :thumbsup: And probably not by Fedor


Prolly not, but he would make you wear one on the spot.


----------



## Chileandude (Jan 17, 2008)

Rogers vs Fedor was even avaliable in Chile.

and only in a week delay (ten day tops)


The only UFC i can remember seeing in chile is TUF and they are showing Season 5 i think.

That and an Ultimate Fighting Classics show.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

It's like him being in the sauna with a bunch of other naked dudes and branches with leaves; it looks ridiculous and gay, but do you want to be the one to tell him?


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

Chileandude said:


> Rogers vs Fedor was even avaliable in Chile.
> 
> and only in a week delay (ten day tops)
> 
> ...


Cool, that's really interesting.


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

I hope that get up is in my stocking this year.


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

I want a daffy duck sweater.


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

Fedor's sweater is ridiculous. I can't believe he wore it.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

It looks like he lost a bet.


----------



## KillingRoad89 (Jul 28, 2009)

nothing wrong with that sweater. thats a badass sweater.


----------



## Guy (Feb 17, 2008)

Makes me want to get a Tweety sweater.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

KillingRoad89 said:


> nothing wrong with that sweater. thats a badass sweater.


Yessir, it is.

Me thinks that if anybody else wore that sweater they would get defensive about it if you said something...Fedor would probably just nod and smile and be in your nightmares.

I forgot the company, but I remember a few years ago... (maybe late 90s) when their was a company that came out with Looney Tunes clothing and it was all ghetto fabulous and whatnot. Expensive too. Either way, I'm going to find that clothing website NAOW!


----------



## Toxie (Mar 18, 2007)

It was called Lot 29. I remember it.


----------



## ptw (Aug 13, 2009)

It's Daffy Duck...who doesn't like Daffy Duck?


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

ptw said:


> It's Daffy Duck...who doesn't like Daffy Duck?


I'm guessing Walt Disney.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Walt Disney*

Yeah especially Daffy's rival Donald Duck!


----------



## capjo (Jun 7, 2009)

to hell with the Daffy Duck outfit. That brunette in pic two is mighty fine!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Mighty Fine*

Yeah, too bad Fedor isn't single!


----------

